# Compre una caja para 4 parlantes y quiero armar el bafle



## anndyyb (Jun 10, 2013)

Buenas gente, el otro dia compre por muy bajo precio una caja para 4 parlantes y espero que me ayuden a recomendarme como armarlo bien, que tipo de parlantes, y que me ayuden si pueden en un problema con unos cables que vienen en la caja, aca les dejo unas imagenes, no estoy seguro si los parlantes son de 10'' (si es que existen, se muy poco del tema) o de 12''. Quiero armar un buen bafle con un sonido limpio, (grabes, agudos) que suene bien.

























Quisiera que me digan si ese cableado que tiene esta bien, y que tendria que hacer y conectar cuando tenga los parlantes.
Las 3 aperturas del medio son para tweeter?
Gracias desde ya!


----------

